# TransparenterProxy mit Squid



## noh (2. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe opensuse 10.0.
2 Netzwerkkarten (eth0=192.168.3.1;eth1 192.168.1.2)
an diesem Rechner ist über eth1 ein DSL-Modem angeschlossen (IP 192.168.1.1) und mit dsl0 konfiguriert.

die Schnittstelle eth0 macht für sein Netz DHCP-Server (192.168.3.10-192.168.3.20 mit Gateway 192.168.3.1).

Alle PCs sollen automatisch auf dem Proxy geleitet werden!

Habe in der squid.conf eingetragen:

http_port 192.168.1.2:3128

httpd_accel_host virtual
httpd_accel_port 80
httpd_accel_with_proxy on
httpd_accel_uses_host_header on


und in der SuSEfirewall2

FW_DEV_EXT="dsl0 eth-id-00:e0:20:e3:db:d7" (eht-id==eht1->Schnittstelle zum DSL-Modem)
FW_DEV_INT="eth-id-00:c0:a8:f2:24:44" (eth0)
FW_ROUTE="yes"
FW_MASQUERADE="yes"
FW_SERVICES_EXT_TCP="domain http www"
FW_SERVICES_EXT_UDP="domain"

FW_SERVICES_INT_TCP="domain www 3128"
FW_SERVICES_INT_UDP="domain"

FW_REDIRECT="192.168.3.0/24,0/0,tcp,80,3128"

Das Problem ist: Wenn ein Client (z.B 192.168.3.20) den Proxy (192.168.1.2:3128) einträgt, kann er darüber ins Netz, alles läuft, wunderbar..
doch wenn der Client den Proxy raus nimmt und transparent ins Internet soll, kann er die Seite nicht finden und in der access.log von squid steht auch nichts.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## noh (3. November 2005)

habs herausgefunden:

in der squid.conf muss nicht 192.168.1.2:3128 eingetragen sein, sondern das Netz 192.168.3.1:3128


----------

